# Scandinavian Embassy



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Went to The Scandinavian Embassy in Amsterdam, lovely shop, beautiful sweet flat white, v60 of juicy Kenyan and a delicious pain au raisin straight from the oven.

Also picked up some of the beans that were in the flat white but I'll share them when I crack them open!

Definitely be back when I'm next in the Dam!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Been twice, it's a delight each time


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Loved it & love De Pijp!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah never had a bad experience there.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

It is indeed nice - but a wee tip. If you're looking for some food, head across the road to CT Coffee & Coconuts, it's a coffee shop set in an old theatre. Lovely building, lovely food too!


----------



## ivt (May 13, 2018)

Having lived for a few years in a'dam, Scandinavian embassy is one of my favourite coffeeshops, ups, koffie huis in Amsterdam, been probably 100 times and spent quite a lot of money on their coffee. Less excited about their food (though their cardamom rolls are pretty addictive). The other two places worth a visit, if you liked scandinavian, are Toki in Jordaan and Coffee Bru in the east.


----------



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

Looking to go to Amsterdam in a few weeks, very timely thread! Looking forward to trying to these places.


----------



## hasyldz (Aug 21, 2018)

Yeah Scandinavian Embassy is quite nice, also when in Amsterdam do check out : white label, caffeination (imo best residential local spot) also lot sixty one.


----------

